# too planted?



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello all, today is the second day after putting 10 painted red shrimps into my tank. I see at most 1 shrimp if I'm lucky. Is this too planted =/ Should I buy more shrimps so the shrimps can find each other to breed more easily? By the way, this is a 29 gallon tank.


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

I don't think you need to worry about the shrimps finding each other. The female shrimp will release a pheromone that even if there is only one male shrimp. He'll crawl his way to find her, no problem. 

Having a heavily planted tank is good for keeping shrimps in a community tank too. It provides shelter for shimplets to hide so they don't get eaten after hatching.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

If they are happy, you will get a lot of shrimplets in no time. For 29G tank (assuming no fish), you'll need at least 300 shrimps to actually see them. I suggest to wait and see how they do. If they start breeding, then it's only a matter of time.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

baozi2089 said:


> I don't think you need to worry about the shrimps finding each other. The female shrimp will release a pheromone that even if there is only one male shrimp. He'll crawl his way to find her, no problem.
> 
> Having a heavily planted tank is good for keeping shrimps in a community tank too. It provides shelter for shimplets to hide so they don't get eaten after hatching.
> 
> Happy Holidays!


I disagree with this. Just because the females releases her scent, it doesn't mean the male could find her in a huge tank. The best success I've had with selective breeding with 1 male and 1 female is a 2.5g or 5.5g max. Even in a 10g, the male might not be able to find her in time. There is only a few hour window from the time she molts, releases her scent and the male can knock her up before her shell hardens and his sperm can't get in. In a 29g, heavy planted, 10 shrimp are going to be hit and miss if they can breed much.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I have 60+ shrimp in a 25G heavily planted tank.

I see shrimp but no where near as much as feeding time. Then it becomes 2 massive swarms wherever I place the food.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If you are worried that some may die off as a result being moved into a new tank, put another 5 or 10 into the tank. But if you are doing right. It shouldn't be a problem.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

You're not seeing many shrimps because 10 shrimps is not a lot for a normal tank. Just have patience and they will multiply.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Hm. The photo of the tank didn't get attached. Here's what it looks like currently.

Should I consider removing some plants?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

ScarletFire said:


> Hm. The photo of the tank didn't get attached. Here's what it looks like currently.
> 
> Should I consider removing some plants?


That's not too planted. Too planted means you can't see the back at all or the substrate anymore. lol.

I have at least 200 dark fire reds that the color stands out nicely, in a 20gallon tank that has nothing but a piece of driftwood with a big moss afro on it and a few pieces of cholla wood and I can only see 10-15 at a time until it's feeding time, then they all come out. 10 are going to get lost in a 29gal, even semi planted.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

getochkn said:


> That's not too planted. Too planted means you can't see the back at all or the substrate anymore. lol.
> 
> I have at least 200 dark fire reds that the color stands out nicely, in a 20gallon tank that has nothing but a piece of driftwood with a big moss afro on it and a few pieces of cholla wood and I can only see 10-15 at a time until it's feeding time, then they all come out. 10 are going to get lost in a 29gal, even semi planted.


Agreed. Shrimps like to hide, that's what makes them feel comfortable.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yea... that's not too planted.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

solarz said:


> Agreed. Shrimps like to hide, that's what makes them feel comfortable.


Ya, it's amazing how many shrimp you actually have usually. Even with just a bit of moss and a few rocks in a tank, they can hide. lol.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

splur said:


> Yea... that's not too planted.


No such thing as "too planted".


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. now I don't need to file a MIA report xD


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol, I though you where talking about something like this:









*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Lol, I though you where talking about something like this:


Still not too planted, I see prime real estate still available in the front mid-right side.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Would there be problems placing plants in front of the AC filter?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

looks perfect to me but I am by no means an expert with shrimp, I just recently got 2 dozen ghost shrimp to see how I like them and so far I enjoy them.


----------

